# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Campaña de palta 2015 en Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados todos, 
Se inicia la campaña de palta 2015 en el Perú, y como nosotros, seguro hay muchísimas personas interesadas en conseguir u ofrecer materia prima, servicios, materiales, etc, para este año. Por ello, estamos creando este nuevo tema, para organizar un poco mejor la información acerca de palta que empiece a circular aquí en AgroFórum, por lo que invitamos a todos los interesados a postear aquí mismo cualquier requerimiento, producto o servicio que pueda ser de interés para el mercado. 
En ese sentido, vale recalcar que somos en la actualidad el segundo exportador de palta a nivel mundial (Últimas Noticias - El Perú se consolida como segundo exportador mundial de paltas), y que es responsabilidad de todos trabajar de manera seria esta campaña para mantener esta posición, o incluso superarla para ser los primeros algún día. Por ello, recuerden que es muy importante que en esta época del año, seamos especialmente cuidadosos en enviar fruta con los niveles de materia seca adecuados, para no perjudicar los precios ni la imagen de la palta peruana en los mercados internacionales de cara a los meses que vienen. 
Asimismo, aprovechamos la ocasión para contarles que este año tenemos opciones para colocar materia prima en importantes empresas agroexportadoras del país, podemos ofrecer servicio de maquila y frío en Ica, podemos brindar servicios de exportación a los productores interesados en esta posibilidad, ofrecer caja terminada a las empresas exportadoras, y conseguir propuestas de exportación (precios FOB o CIF) para la empresas extranjeras interesadas en palta peruana. 
Como saben, AgroFórum promueve la agricultura y los agronegocios sostenibles en el Perú, así que les deseamos a todos éxito en sus respectivos rubros, de cara al inicio de esta campaña de palta 2015. Esperamos que al final de esta campaña las noticias sean favorables, que el negocio de la palta en el país se consolide aún más, y que esto se traduzca en una mejor calidad de vida para los agricultores y empresarios dedicados a este cultivo.  *¡A consumir palta peruana!*  :Wink: Temas similares: Artículo: Perú: Los cítricos y la palta entrarán en el mercado chino en marzo de 2015 Artículo: Perú: Los cítricos y la palta entrarán en el mercado chino en marzo de 2015 Artículo: Perú: Los cítricos y la palta entrarán en el mercado chino en marzo de 2015 Artículo: Perú: Los cítricos y la palta entrarán en el mercado chino en marzo de 2015 Artículo: Perú lanza monumental campaña para la palta en EE.UU.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Si eres productor y estás próximo a cosechar, contáctanos para ver la posibilidad de abastecer a importantes empresas agroexportadoras. Podemos colocar CAT 1, CAT 2 y descarte. No olvides que es importante contar con código de productor de SENASA para exportación en fresco, y que tendrás más opciones de negociación si cuentas con certificación Global Gap u orgánica. 
Saludos

----------


## Celso Muñoz

Hola amigos de AgroForum, tengo un grupo importante de productores de palta Hass en distintas zonas del pais, me gustaria contactarme con empresas exportadoras y asi poder proveerles de paltas de buena calidad les puedo si hay interes les puedo proveer hasta dos contenedores semanales, conosco zonas donde ya se esta entrando en cosecha y les podria proveer hasta fines de Julio, cualquier comunicacion a los correos celsopaul.m@gmail.com , paul_1973_20@hotmail.com o a los telefonos #963661937 o 974676870. 
Saludos cordiales

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día, amigos del foro; estoy ofertando mis servicios en capacitación y asesoría in-situ (en sus campos) en : 
 * Producción de abonos orgánicos para aplicación al suelo.
 * Producción de nutrientes foliares para aplicación a las hojas;  básicamente 3 productos para aplicación en etapa inicial, luego de  floración-cuaja y translocación de nutrientes.
 * Producción de atrayente de polizadores, abejas para polinización.
 * Producción de biofungicida para control de enfermedades e insectos.
 * Sobre insumos comerciales para control de insectos y enfermedades de manera orgánica.
 * Fabricación de coadyuvante acidificante (adherente). 
 Logicamente enfocado en el manejo de tu producción con la respectiva asesoría en la visita de campo. 
 Esto toma 2 meses, por lo cual te haría 3 visitas a intervalos de 20  días para ver la evolución de lo producido y seguimiento de lo que viene cultivando. 
Además a esto les puedo hacer el cuadro de inversión a todo costo para su proyecto de manejo de campo sea orgánico o convencional.  Si esta interesado en mi servicio me comunica para enviarle el detalle de mis honorarios al e-mail   kscastaneda@hotmail.com  
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola amigos de AgroForum, tengo un grupo importante de productores de palta Hass en distintas zonas del pais, me gustaria contactarme con empresas exportadoras y asi poder proveerles de paltas de buena calidad les puedo si hay interes les puedo proveer hasta dos contenedores semanales, conosco zonas donde ya se esta entrando en cosecha y les podria proveer hasta fines de Julio, cualquier comunicacion a los correos celsopaul.m@gmail.com , paul_1973_20@hotmail.com o a los telefonos #963661937 o 974676870. 
> Saludos cordiales

 Hola Celso, me avisas si tienes palta disponible, que yo tengo una opción de compra segura en este momento, siempre y cuando lleguen a un acuerdo de precios. Gracias y saludos.

----------


## INVERACERO SAC

Estimados Señores de Agroforum lo invitamos a visitar nuestra nueva pagina web  www. inveracero.com donde encontraran productos de la Línea de Nutrición Vegetal  para Palto.
Saludos

----------


## joseluiscanales

Estimados ,tengo aproximadamente 300 tn de plata hass para exportación con certificación gap a la espera de sus comentarios para posible negociaciones

----------

Mapi2311

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados ,tengo aproximadamente 300 tn de plata hass para exportación con certificación gap a la espera de sus comentarios para posible negociaciones

 Hola Jose Luis, envíame tu propuesta de precios para CAT1, CAT2 y descarte de palta hass y fuerte, para presentarlos a las empresas con las que trabajo por favor. Gracias y saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, arrancamos también la campaña de pulpa de palta congelada y chunks IQF. Los interesados pueden contactarme a ventas@agroforum.pe. Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## grecia e arellano

Hola jose luis..enviame por favor tu propuesta de precios..estoy más que interesada para poder trabajar lo antes posible..te dejo mi mail para la información anahy2101@gmail.com  
Saludos

----------

Rafo Palomino

----------


## carbizub

Jose Luis, alguna referencia para poderte llamar?
Grcs.

----------


## FYRSAC

Estimado
Me gustaria que me enviaras una propuesta de precios por las paltas hass y fuerte, espero tu respuesta.

----------


## FEBRERO

Hola amigos tengo aproximadamente 220 TN de palta hass organica quisiera contactar con personas interesadas para negociacion. conoazulrojo@hotmail.com

----------


## jco4

Hola si alguien esta interesado en comprar paltas hass descarte a BUEN PRECIO, disponemos de una buena cantidad para distribuir a mercados nacionales y empresas que elaboran pulpa congelada, guacamole, etc. Comunicarse por email al ing.agroind.julca.calle@gmail.com.

----------


## Ariel Alegria

Estimado
Trabajo en una empresa mayorista de USA y estoy hace tres semanas acá en Perú para cerrar posibles negocios, me interesa ponerme en contacto para ver detalles del producto que tiene y contarle de nuestro trabajo.
Mi telefono es 980 007 364
Mail: ariel.alegria@vinefresh.com
Atento a sus comentarios. Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Ariel, tengo oferta disponible de palta hass para exportación con Global Gap. Embarques aéreos o marítimos, pero el pago es por anticipado. Si gustas podemos coordinar una visita al packing que está en Ica. 
Saludos

----------


## Ariel Alegria

Ok, sería perfecto visitar el packing, el 1 de Junio voy viajando a Ica, coordinemos una reunión. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Ariel, tenemos una propuesta de US$6.30 FOB (calibres 10-12-14) y US$7.50 FOB (calibres 16-18-20-22) en cajas de cartón de 4 Kg; y de US$13.50 FOB (calibres 26-28-30) en cajas plásticas de 10 Kg. El pago es por adelantado para clientes nuevos, por lo que si estás interesado, me avisas para coordinar una visita al packing.  
La palta está certificada con Global Gap, y la planta está certificada por Primus Labs. Saludos.  IMG_0707.jpg IMG_0711.jpg packing2.jpg packing3.jpg

----------


## Ariel Alegria

Ok, me interesa, cuando podemos visitar la planta. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Ok, me interesa, cuando podemos visitar la planta. 
> Saludos

 Estimado Ariel, si gustas puedes pasar cuando estés por Ica, que según tu mensaje sería el 1 de junio. Me confirmas para pasarte la dirección y el nombre de la persona de contacto. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, actualmente existe buena demanda de palta hass peruana en los mercados internacionales, por lo que estamos interesados en contactar productores o acopiadores de la zona de Ica, Chincha, Pisco o Cañete, que puedan abastecer de volúmenes considerables de palta Hass, certificada por SENASA para exportación, puesta en planta de proceso en Ica (Km. 278)  
Los mercados que están solicitando palta hass en la actualidad son Chile, EE.UU, Costa Rica y Europa principalmente, por lo que los campos deben estar certificados para dichos destinos específicamente cuando sea un requisito del mercado de destino.   *¡Buenos retornos al productor!*  :Wink:   *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / proveedores@agroforum.pe  DSC02902.jpg

----------


## Ararat

Tambien tenemos que trabajar mucho para evitar el centralismo agroexportador.

----------


## SOCRATES MB

*Estimados Compañeros: 
Estoy iniciando la producción de paltas en pequeña escala en Huaral..en quince días aproximadamente estará lista mi cosecha.
Ofrezco  palta de buena calidad  en planta, en mi chacra de la zona de Huayán-Huaral. 
Recibo ofertas  
Por favor comunicarse a los teléfonos: 986414445 - 6588855 Sr. Sócrates.*

----------


## SOCRATES MB

*PALTA HASS Y VILLACAMPA EN HUARAL* 
Estimados Compañeros:  *Estoy iniciando mis cultivos en la producción de palta de buena calidad. Aproximadamente en 15 días estará lista para cosechar.
Ofrezco en chacra, ubicada en lla zona de Huayán- Huaral. 
Recibo propuestas. 
Favor comunicarse a los teléfonos 986414445 - 6588855 con el Sr. Sócrates.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Estimados Compañeros: 
> Estoy iniciando la producción de paltas en pequeña escala en Huaral..en quince días aproximadamente estará lista mi cosecha.
> Ofrezco  palta de buena calidad  en planta, en mi chacra de la zona de Huayán-Huaral. 
> Recibo ofertas  
> Por favor comunicarse a los teléfonos: 986414445 - 6588855 Sr. Sócrates.*

 Hola Socrates, te hago las preguntas que seguramente te harán los interesados... ¿Qué volumen de palta exportable calculas que vas a cosechar? ¿Qué calibres tienes y en qué porcentajes? ¿El campo está certificado para exportación ya? 
Saludos

----------


## m_villanueva01

Estimados, tengo una plantación de paltas (hass y fuerte) y el próximo año dará su primera cosecha.
Quisiera que me dieran pautas para poder comercializarla en el mercado local.
De antemano, agradezco inmensamente sus comentarios. 
Saludos,
Miguel Villanueva

----------


## m_villanueva01

Gracias por su nulo apoyo.
Sr. Administrador por favor anule mi cuenta. 
Gracias,

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Gracias por su nulo apoyo.
> Sr. Administrador por favor anule mi cuenta. 
> Gracias,

 Estimado m_villanueva01, veo que eres un hombre de poca paciencia. Con respecto a tu primer mensaje, lo que te recomiendo es que publiques toda la información de tu oferta aquí o en un tema nuevo, subas fotos y dejes tus datos de contacto para que las personas interesadas te contacten y negocies con ellos la venta de tu producto. 
No sé qué pautas necesites, pero debes ir al mercado de tu zona o al GMML para negociar con compradores que tengan puestos y que te puedan pagar por tus paltas. Revisa el tema de calidad y asegúrate de cosecharlas con el porcentaje de materia seca adecuado para que las paltas maduren bien y los clientes vuelvan por más paltas, y así logres que te pidan más palta. Nosotros no estamos trabajando con supermercados en este momento, así que no te podría dar una mano por ese lado.  
Si quieres saber cómo están los precios, puedes revisar los datos del SISAP: Sistema de Precios y Abastecimientos (SISAP) - Ministerio de Agricultura y Riego 
Utiliza este medio y otras redes sociales para dar a conocer que tendrás palta el año que viene. Si nadie sabe que vas a cosechar, ni cuándo vas a cosechar, ni qué vas a cosechar, entonces va a ser difícil que vendas y que obtengas un buen precio. Empieza desde ya si quieres comercializar tus paltas sin apuros, ten cuidado con quien cierres el trato (porque hay mucha gente mala en este sector), y por otro lado, no especules mucho con el precio cuando tengas una oferta atractiva, que puedes perder soga y cabra. 
Esas serían mis recomendaciones si te sirven de algo. Saludos.

----------


## Mapi2311

Estimado Jose Luis estoy interesada en comunicarme con Ud. por el tema de Palta dejo mi correo mariadelpilar@mipal.cl

----------

